# Old French Coin



## rpinkham (Sep 29, 2015)

This rolled out of the surface dirt while starting a test hole for a privy...encouraging!  Google says 5cent 1799.


----------



## rpinkham (Sep 29, 2015)

Here it is....http://coinquest.com/cgi-..cq/coins?main_coin=1654


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 30, 2015)

Pretty old find.


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 10, 2015)

the French were are alleys in the war of 1812 so there stuff was sill around up until that time.


----------

